# Lensbaby and the RP



## David the street guy (Jun 10, 2019)

A friend has lent me his lensbaby for the summer, but my RP doesn't want to have anything to do with it: the shutter release doesn't do anything at all.

My hypothesis is that the RP doesn't detect the presence of the lens and refuses to take a picture. I didn't find anything in the preferences menus about that; I can take a photo without a card (!), but not without a lens.

What do you suggest I do?

Thanks!


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 10, 2019)

In orange menu C.FnIII (Operation/Others) Page.7 "Release shutter without lens" and set it to [ON].


----------



## David the street guy (Jun 10, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> In orange menu C.FnIII (Operation/Others) Page.7 "Release shutter without lens" and set it to [ON].



Thanks a lot!


----------

